# 12 volt water system



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

I have two 250 gallon tanks in my basement that I'm using as a emergency
back up water system. I'm using a surflo RV 12 volt pump and an accumulator 
tank. Is anyone else working with 12 volts for a water system?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, lots of them. Just started a thread about the two main kinds of submersible pumps for low voltage. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/flexible-water-pumping-system-27822/

Have you tested out the pump and if so, what was the results? Do you find the pressure tank depletes quickly?

I find that the little rv pumps, shurflo or others, give back pretty good value with the integrated pressure switch, you pressurize a lot of water with very little power. One battery and a solar panel seems a small price to pay for running water.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My entire "Bug Out Location" (BOL) is 100% solar powered, and as Cowboyhermit pointed out, the 12 volt Shur-Flo pumps are a dream come true when living off the grid.

I store my water in 275 gallon IBC totes.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

Have you tested out the pump and if so, what was the results? Do you find the pressure tank depletes quickly? 

The tank I'm using is for a full size well pump set up. Once I got the pressure 
set correctly it did surprisingly well. I get about 7 gallons before the pump kicks on. It kicks on at 30 lb and off at 45 lb. I did some checking on line and it said to set the pressure at 2 lbs below the kick on pressure. I set it at 28 and that worked really good. But it does take a while for the pump to build up enough pressure to shut off if you are using water at the same time. But it does seem
to keep up. 

you can see the pressure tank to the left of the water tanks


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Why not just use a 12V demand pump? Simple and you don't need a pressure tank.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Why not just use a 12V demand pump? Simple and you don't need a pressure tank.


Not to speak for the O.P, but I believe they are using an on-demand pump with a built in pressure switch (rv pump).

The thing is, they don't give you the same regulation of pressure that most people are accustomed to (and that many appliances and fixtures are designed for). Adding a pressure tank will allow the pump to start and stop less, saving some energy, motor life, and providing a very even water pressure at least until/if demand outstrips the pumps ability and the tank draws down. Most people recommend at least adding one of the little tiny tanks to even things out, not many go with a big tank (obviously not practical in an rv).


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent points.

I have a setup ready to go when SHTF for the bathroom. I can pump with the genny from our well so have a 275 gallon tank to fill then plumb in a demand pump to one toilet for the ladies of the house. Gotta keep the ladies of the house happy as possible.

We will run the house genny for an hour or so a day for showering and cooking water.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

oldasrocks said:


> Why not just use a 12V demand pump? Simple and you don't need a pressure tank.


I am using an on demand pump right from the factory they are set to kick on at 30 lbs and off at 45 lbs. You just can't tell when they are used without a
pressure tank. this way the pump doesn't pump so much. I get about 8 
gallons of water before the pump kicks on.

In a camper they kick on soon as the water is turned on and go off soon as the water is turned off. Using a pressure tank is the only way to go for long term use in a house.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A piece of Schedule 40 PCV pipe makes a GREAT pressure tank for these Shur-Flo pumps. Placed vertically in a corner it also takes up VERY little space. The thick plastic caps have enough meat to drill and tap threads into.


----------

